# Scaled maps for Temple of Elemental Evil



## nedleeds (Aug 2, 2008)

Has anyone gone through the trouble (or joy) of creating 1" grid maps for the main encounters in Temple of Elemental Evil. I am considering firing up a 3.5 rendition of it and needs to start gathering maps and minis. A blank grid and a dry erase is OK for some of the bland corridors, but for some of the "boss" fights I prefer nice maps. 

* Moathouse
* Biggen Fight with Hedrak / St. Cuth / Iuz
* Zuggy's Lair
* Elemental Nodes


----------



## 3catcircus (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's a website with many of the maps in CC2 format, but it is 1"=10', so you'll have to rescale them to 1"=5'.


----------

